# Bee Comics



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

well done. I liked Autumn Blues
I also like they way you put a shield on to ID the guard bees!

and welcome to the forum!


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

These are great! I hope you do more!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Enjoyed them! Welcome to BeeSource also!


----------



## rmaxwell (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you for the encouraging comments!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice! My wife and I really like them


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not bad. Glad to see you got the "she" part right.


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Not bad. Glad to see you got the "she" part right.


Yes, but I took some artistic license with the foraging pails.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As long as you get the terms right, you can play around with the other stuff.


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Delightful! Love the Maracas one, personally. Welcome and congrats on your first year!
~m


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

If you're "on" Facebook, and you enjoy the comic, please do Like and/or Share it.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

rhull said:


> If you're "on" Facebook, and you enjoy the comic, please do Like and/or Share it.



I love your comic strips! Especially the Maracas one! Keep them coming. :applause:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Not bad. Glad to see you got the "she" part right.

Are you saying it's not the pollen jocks doing the work? You just destroyed my entire concept of bees...  You know the "Bee Movie" was approved and supported by the Honey Board so it must be true...


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

rhull said:


> If you're "on" Facebook, and you enjoy the comic, please do Like and/or Share it.


Oh definitely! I did that right after posting!
~M


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

A new comic is published at Bee-ing Apis


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

I've had more ideas for comics than I've had time to draw, I may keep it up for a while, so long as I'm having fun doing it.  

There are a few more comics out at Bee-ing Apis since 8 November.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done! I believe you've got something there keep it going!


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

rhull said:


> I'm a first year beekeeper and have been lurking and getting lots of useful info here - thank you for that, everybody!
> 
> During "drawing time" with my son recently we thought it would be fun to draw comics. I went with a "bee" theme in mine. I'm not in any way a professional artist (and I realize that! ), and these are "just for fun". I'm not sure how long I'll keep it up, but perhaps a few people will get some chuckles out of my drawings:
> 
> * Bee-ing Apis*​



Apologies if I've violated some forum rule; apparently a second post I made may have been deleted. If I'm doing something wrong, please send me a private message and let me know, admins, so I can avoid causing problems! I'm not a spammer, and I'm not a commercial poster, I'm drawing simply for fun, and don't intend to cause problems.

I just wanted to mention that since 11/16, I've posted up 4 new comics. I hope people enjoy reading them as much as I enjoyed drawing them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I enjoy seeing them on Facebook.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I like those. Not sure if non-beekeepers would but... who cares. They're funny to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

really enjoyed


----------



## Cape Beekeeper (Oct 9, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed your comics!


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey folks! I'm still drawing, and having fun doing it. Come check it out, hopefully you'll get a laugh or two: https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

rhull
I did get a laugh or two
Cheers
gww


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Rhull, you're getting better at it. The Frames one cracked me up!


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Phoebee said:


> Rhull, you're getting better at it. The Frames one cracked me up!


Thanks! Scanning and doing the coloring digitally doesn't come naturally to me, but I have to admit that it looks cleaner than using colored pencils to color and then scanning the picture.

"Team Pay-Back", the frames one, is my latest completed one. It took me a while to draw out that living room.


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


Swarm Plans That Didn't Quite Fly


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Love it! I tried to share on my business FB page, but it won't let me. You should check your settings.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

awsome


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Gee, I thought Dave was putting swarm traps in his trees, but maybe this is how those supers got there.


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Keep checking in for new comics! https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


Prohibition:


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

My favorite! 
I'm glad you posted because I missed it prior to today--very entertaining!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

These are getting good enough that you need to consider publishing them. A day-by-day calendar or a small book?

Surely the "Bee flew in ear" thread is good for several. Or the bees trying to move kernels of corn. Perhaps the bees would like to explain their fondness for coffee grounds in our compost heap?


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!

Keep checking in for new comics! https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


Somewhere Under the Rainbow:


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

A nod to Shel Silverstein as we get into swarm season.

Keep checking in for new comics! https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

"What Do Beeple Do All Day?"

A nostalgic nod to the late, great #RichardScarry. His Word Book was truly the Best Ever.

Keep checking in for new comics! https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

These have gotten quite good.

I've been following a science fiction webcomic called "Freefall", which ties to a forum called the Cross Time Cafe. Have you ever looked into publishing as a proper webcomic?

http://freefall.purrsia.com/ffdex.htm

https://www.crosstimecafe.com/index.php


----------



## rhull (Nov 10, 2014)

...And.......still going! About 350 comics have been published! Come check them out! "Like" the page on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/BeeingApis


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

First time to see these. Good stuff. When do the calendars go on sale? Hint hint.


----------

